# Hannah Says



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

It was so nice & sunny & warm today,I took some pictures of Hannah :heart: outside. She's modeling the little red dress I made for her & loving every minute of it.














































[attachment=50326:hannah_3...ed_dress.jpg]

[attachment=50327:hannah_3...ed_dress.jpg]

[attachment=50328:Hannah_r...framed_3.jpg]


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Hannah looks so adorable in her beautiful red dress and bow! You did a wonderful job making her dress. :wub: :wub: :wub: 
I love that siggy picture, too! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## frankie (Mar 6, 2008)

hannah so adorable.i love her dress . :wub: :wub:


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

I love the first one and the last one :wub: :wub: :wub: I love that little tongue!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Every day is a beautiful day when I see a picture of Hannah!! She looks adorable in her new dress, Sue.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

What a pretty girl in a pretty dress! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

hannah is just adorable :wub:


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

Aw Hannah is just picture perfect!


----------



## pebble's mama (Jun 1, 2008)

Gorgeous!! :wub: :wub2: :wub:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Gosh, I love that little girl!!! She literally makes my heart flutter ... there is just something about her gaze... she has such expression in her face. She's such a darling little model, too. She looks like she loves it!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

what a beautiful dress and of course Hannah is beautiful as well. I love the contrast of the red on our white malts. Hunter thinks Hannah is HOT!!!


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Aww I love Hannahs photos, she really is gorgeous.


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

:wub: :wub: Oh my goodness, it just doesn't get any cuter!!! Hannah and the dress are both perfection!!! :wub: :wub:


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Mar 23 2009, 08:03 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=750320


> Gosh, I love that little girl!!! She literally makes my heart flutter ... there is just something about her gaze... she has such expression in her face. She's such a darling little model, too. She looks like she loves it![/B]



Totally agree! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

Hannah looks stunning in the dress that you made. You did a beautiful job. :wub:


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

How precious!!! Hanna is a lovely model for your creations.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Thanks :ThankYou: to everyone for the nice compliments for Hannah & her dress. She really does enjoy her little modeling sessions & gets so excited when she sees the camera, but then she calms down & poses so nicely for me.


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Oh, Sue - sorry I'm seeing this so late! Hannah :wub: is such a beautiful little girl and I think she was born to model. The dress and the bow
are darling, and your pictures are - as usual - spectacular! :aktion033:


----------



## tygrr_lily (Aug 22, 2007)

aww she is so pretty! :wub: :wub: 

that dress is beautiful


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

She's beautiful Love the dress and the bow. Thanks for sharing! Well, I'd prefer it if they were blue and not red, but what the heck, she looks precious. <G>


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Hannah's photos ALWAYS melt my heart, and this time is no exception. She is SOOOOOOO adorable!!! And her little dress is absolutely fabulous! Hannah, you are an absolute *vision* in *red*!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oh Miss hannah, you are a DOLL BABY!!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

:smheat: She is breathtaking Sue!!! :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: 
I just love her so much, that dress is adorable :wub: 
I love seeing her :biggrin:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Hannah is so pretty! She can make everyday sunny!!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

What a beautiful girl Hannah is. :wub:


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

I am so in love with your Hannah Banana!!! :wub: :wub: :wub:

She has the sweetest face ever!! I can't stop staring at her. :wub2:

Love, love, love that girl. :wub: The dress is beautiful, too!

You did a wonderful job! :aktion033:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

QUOTE (Coco @ Mar 23 2009, 10:17 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=750388


> She's beautiful Love the dress and the bow. Thanks for sharing! Well, I'd prefer it if they were blue and not red, but what the heck, she looks precious. <G>[/B]


Thanks, Hannah has a blue dress in progress.  


QUOTE (LoveSophie @ Mar 24 2009, 01:39 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=750474


> I am so in love with your Hannah Banana!!! :wub: :wub: :wub:
> 
> She has the sweetest face ever!! I can't stop staring at her. :wub2:
> 
> ...


LOL, we call her Hannah Banana too,she loves bananas. Thanks so much. :grouphug:


----------



## Heather_Rochelle (Jun 4, 2008)

Love the Dress Hannah looks amazing in red and lol it is my fave color





QUOTE (momtoboo @ Mar 24 2009, 08:49 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=750551


> QUOTE (Coco @ Mar 23 2009, 10:17 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=750388





> She's beautiful Love the dress and the bow. Thanks for sharing! Well, I'd prefer it if they were blue and not red, but what the heck, she looks precious. <G>[/B]


Thanks, Hannah has a blue dress in progress.  


QUOTE (LoveSophie @ Mar 24 2009, 01:39 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=750474


> I am so in love with your Hannah Banana!!! :wub: :wub: :wub:
> 
> She has the sweetest face ever!! I can't stop staring at her. :wub2:
> 
> ...


LOL, we call her Hannah Banana too,she loves bananas. Thanks so much. :grouphug:
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## ndth (Jan 5, 2009)

Aw what a beautiful dress for a beautiful little girl... :wub:


----------



## Pamspamcayla (Feb 12, 2009)

WOW! Hannah is so beautiful. That dress is just precious. You take the best pictures!


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

She's adorable! That red dress really pops next to her white hair!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Thanks again to all for the nice comments for Hannah. We appreciate each & every one.  Easter pics are coming soon.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

QUOTE (momtoboo @ Mar 24 2009, 06:04 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=750766


> Thanks again to all for the nice comments for Hannah. We appreciate each & every one.  Easter pics are coming soon.[/B]


 :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: Ohhhhhhhh I can't wait!!!! :grouphug:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

OMG, Hanna gets prettier every time I see her.....how can that be possible??????


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Hannah is a beautiful little model!!!! :wub: :wub:


----------



## lindad (Sep 17, 2008)

One word 
BEAUTIFUL


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

QUOTE (I Found Nemo @ Mar 24 2009, 05:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=750778


> QUOTE (momtoboo @ Mar 24 2009, 06:04 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=750766





> Thanks again to all for the nice comments for Hannah. We appreciate each & every one.  Easter pics are coming soon.[/B]


 :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: Ohhhhhhhh I can't wait!!!! :grouphug: 
[/B][/QUOTE]

I love your enthusiasm Andrea, :grouphug: 

Thanks again everyone.


----------



## madden (Jan 15, 2009)

Hannah is so precious :wub2:

She looks soo cute in the beautiful dress you made. Great job!


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

OMG what an adorable red dress. Much too wonderful for a "dog", but NOT for Hannah! :wub: Red is my favorite color for Malts. :wub:


----------



## Reillies_mom (Jan 29, 2009)

:smheat: Stop w/ all the beauty! My heart is melting!!! 
Hannah was my great-grandmothers name and I have always loved the name!!


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

Hannah is such a doll baby!!!


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

* arty: arty: how proud I am to have that little girl hanging in my room on the caledar. she is sooooo special!
what an adorable little girl. breathtaking.








*


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

QUOTE (Furbaby's Mommie @ Mar 25 2009, 12:06 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=751241


> OMG what an adorable red dress. Much too wonderful for a "dog", but NOT for Hannah! :wub: Red is my favorite color for Malts. :wub:[/B]


Awww,what a sweet thing to say,thanks so much Dee


QUOTE (Reillies_mom @ Mar 25 2009, 12:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=751242


> :smheat: Stop w/ all the beauty! My heart is melting!!!
> Hannah was my great-grandmothers name and I have always loved the name!![/B]


Thank you, I love the old fashion names.


QUOTE (HEINI @ Mar 25 2009, 01:16 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=751291


> * arty: arty: how proud I am to have that little girl hanging in my room on the caledar. she is sooooo special!
> what an adorable little girl. breathtaking.
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks so much, I'm glad you're enjoying Miss March.


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

Hannah looks so beautiful!!!!!


----------

